# Questions regarding VMAX batteries



## JimWI (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm new to the forum and this is my first post...

I've got a couple of questions I'm hoping you can help me with:

I'm considering purchasing a VMAXSLR125 Solar Wind AGM Battery for use as a remote power supply for my cabin (running 12 volt lights and 12 volt appliances, etc) - does anyone have any opinions on this brand of battery? Good battery? Bad? Worth the price?

Also, I'm hoping for advice on what types/brands of battery chargers you all might recommend to use on this battery for recharging it? Initially I won't be using wind or solar panels to charge it, just bringing the battery home and using a battery charger to recharge it when needed...

I'm quite confused as to what type/brand charger to use as the info I've found regarding these VMAX batteries states to use a *"14.5 volt smart/microprocessor controlled charger"* and I've been unable to find any charger that states it charges at that exact 14.5 voltage; the deep cycle battery chargers I've researched on Amazon.com state they charge at 12 volts. This battery (at approx. $260) is a considerable investment of money and I'm really concerned that I'll damage the battery if I choose the wrong charger...

Would either of the following two chargers I found on Amazon.com work or are there other chargers you'd recommend instead?

Schumacher SSC-1000A SpeedCharge Battery Charger and Maintainer http://www.amazon.com/Schumacher-SSC-1000A-SpeedCharge-Battery-Maintainer/dp/B0009IBJE4/ref=pd_sbs_auto_3

Or

Schumacher SSC-1500A Ship 'n Shore SpeedCharge Charger with included battery clamps
http://www.amazon.com/Schumacher-SSC-1500A-SpeedCharge-Charger-included/dp/B000H961YI/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=3AH0K3KUFXN66&coliid=I3SWV50DPF2NUO

Any advice you guys could offer this *extreme newbie* on this matter would be greatly appreciated!

BTW, I did contact the manufacturer asking these exact questions and got back a "yeah that'll work" answer... I had hoped for a more informative answer from them. Their short response didn't leave me feeling all that confident on going forward with purchasing the battery so I decided to join this forum and ask the question here in hopes of a bit more direction on what these batteries require for use and maintenance.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

No battery charger charges at 12v.....it wouldn't charge. You have to have 13-15v to charge a 12v battery.

Good battery chargers ARE expensive.

Read this from AZ Wind/Sun on batteries:

http://www.solar-electric.com/deep-cycle-battery-faq.html#Battery%20Charging

Iota makes good, smart battery chargers that work well with commercial current or generators.

http://www.batterystuff.com/battery-chargers/brands/iota/IOTA-DLS1245.html


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

After a quick look at that Schumacher link I would not consider that at all........
It does not say anything about AGM type batteries which require a slightly different voltage than a common wet cell.......
Yes that Schumacher will charge the VMAX . . .and in short order ruin it..............because of over voltage..........
So the guys you talked to are battery peddlers and not knowledgeable about what they are selling. . . . . . . . . 
this is quite common...........

TnAndy is correct-- the Iota line of chargers are top dog . . . . . .and if you know what you are doing adjustable in their voltage output.. 

The Schumacher stuff is fine for my tractor's............(common wet cell)

I have and use several Iota's . . . . good stuff............


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Trojan specs 14.8 v charge

Here is a very informative site, search for handybobsolar


----------



## JimWI (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the advice and links. I'm glad I held off and got additional input before buying anything.


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

If this is your first system, I wouldn't advise using AGM batteries. Flooded lead-acid cells are much more forgiving and you can add water if ya mess up a little.. (And they're cheaper too..)

AGM's are persnickety on charging. If you overcharge them, they dry up and no way to add water. Then they become boat anchors! Get yourself some golf cart batteries until you learn the ropes, JMO..

You can use a less expensive charger with flooded cells. Use a voltage meter and monitor the voltage on the battery as you charge. Once the voltage gets to ~14.2/14.4 volts, they're pretty much charged..

A "trick" that I've learned over the years.. 

This is the battery back-up charger that I use..

http://www.amazon.com/Schumacher-SE-4020-200-AMP-Wheel-Style-Charger/dp/B0002YR8H2

This is the charge controller that I use..

http://www.amazon.com/Xantrex-Charg...8&qid=1374455269&sr=8-1&keywords=xantrex+c-40

I have the charge voltages set as normal (Bulk/Float) for the panels. I just connect the battery charger to the battery and fire up the generator. As it starts charging, the LED acts just like normal, like the charge is coming in from the panels. 2-3-4-5 flashes and then solid green. I monitored the voltage and it follows my settings in the controller as if the panels were producing. It allows the battery charger to take the battery to the bulk setting, holds it there for an hour and then reduces the voltage to my float setting. Pretty cool I think..


----------



## JimWI (Jul 21, 2013)

That's great advice. I wasn't aware you could "brick" a sealed battery like that. I'm definitely the greenest of greenhorns when it comes to this stuff so I really appreciate the advice.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Yes a pair of 6vdc wet cell batteries are a better bet for beginners........much more forgiving .

"Trojan" or "Interstate" make decent bats and a pair of them will have more useable capacity than those VMAX bats.

Check a golf car dealer in your area, and battery dealers for a *reasonable* price...

Everybody has to 'start' from the beginning............
Have fun learning............


----------

